# HELP! Bubble/cyst growth on fin? image incl.



## ashmunkie (Jul 7, 2011)

I noticed a few days ago that my Betta has a growth on his fin. It looks like a bubble or cyst...or even a pimple. He is in a very clean 2.5 gal tank with a filter. He's still behaving normally but Im worried about what this bump is. His fins are very long and healthy aside from this. Does anyone know what this is and how to treat it? here is the link to a photo :https://picasaweb.google.com/ashleymarie.garza/BettaFishBubbleCystOnFin#5626469974684161298


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi ashmunkie and welcome to the forum. How has your betta been acting? Is he eating and swimming normally? It does look like that is a cyst but it's also possible he has a fluke dug into his fin. If you don't have live plants in your tank, then I'd suggest starting a treatment of aquarium salt for now. The dosage is one tsp per gallon; take a bit of tank water and let the salt dissolve in a separate cup before pouring it in. Change the water every day for five days and redo the salt treatment. If he's not any better, up the salt dosage to 2 tsps per gallon and continue for another five days. If he's still not better or has gotten worse at any time, he may need medications. 

OR, if you want to make it easier for the daily 100% water changes or you have live plants in your tank, you can do th salt treatment in a small QT container like a cup or bowl. Put half of his tank water in the container. In a separate large jug, mix up a gallon of dechlorinated water and one tsp of salt. Let the salt dissolve then fill the rest of the container with the water; save the rest of the salt water for future water changes. 

I hope this helps. Keep us posted!


----------



## ashmunkie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much Sakura8! Im assuming aquarium salt is something i'll have to purchase at a pet store? Using sea salt from the grocery store would be bad, correct? Im sorry for all the questions, Im not the most savvy Betta owner LOL. His behavior hasnt changed at all . He still responds to us when we come close to his tank to say hi or feed him. He's eating normally (like a pig). We dont have live plants in his tank. We feed him the betta flakes because he never ate the little orange pellets. Thank you so much for your help. I hope whatever that thing is goes away and doesnt ruin his fins. thanks again!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....look up Lymphocystis and see if that fits what you are seeing on your Betta......

If it is Lymphocystis-it is a virus and no treatment-it usually is not fatal unless it impedes eating or swimming-sometimes it will resolve on it own and go away and since he is otherwise acting and eating like his normal self I would not do anything except maintain water quality with proper water changes and good nutrition.......


----------



## ashmunkie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Oldfishlady


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I didn't know lymphocystis infected the fins. I think this is a likely suspect. Here's a link to an article, ashmunkie.
http://www.squidoo.com/diagnosis-and-treatment-of-betta-lymphocystis


----------

